# Driving our Chevy Tahoe to San Jose del Cabo and then possibly selling it later



## aussieyank (Feb 26, 2012)

We are moving to SJC at the end of the year. Not sure how long we'll stay. At least a year as that's the lease we'll get on a condo near the beach. I've got a good connection there (a woman who has lived there 16 years selling real estate). She says I won't have any problems getting work (I've been teaching yoga, personal training, massage, etc. for 28 years in the San Francisco Bay Area.

I'm wondering about selling the Tahoe down there if we decide to leave after a year or two or more. Anyone know what's the process involved in doing this?

A part of me wants to go down and live simply without a car. Another part of me wants the freedom to do some traveling. My previous post was about hiking, backpacking, camping in the Sierra de la Lacuna Reserva.

We are selling our house in the Bay Area and will have enough funds to live comfortably. Our goal is to spend no more that $1500/month. Ideally, I get work that covers those expenses. 

On a side note, can anyone tell me what's the best way to find (links) that necessary information for working visa, etc. Essentially, what's the paperwork we need to do in order to live there for a year or more. I'm US citizen and my wife is an Australian Citizen with a US green card.

Thanks in Advance. Always very grateful to those expats who take the time to help newbies.

Michael and Bernadette


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Have you investigated the new residence visa requirements and temporary importation requirements for vehicles? You cannot just go to Mexico and work; nor can you sell a temporarily imported car in Mexico.
See your nearest Mexican Consulate to apply for a residence visa. You must meet new financial income requirements and may have the choice of temporary or permanent visas. If permanent, you cannot bring a car from the USA, but would have to obtain a Mexican plated car.
Things have changed.


----------



## aussieyank (Feb 26, 2012)

We have not. Thank you for the info. Will the Mexican Consulate have all the necessary info regarding new residence visa requirements and temporary importation requirements for vehicles? It might be better for us to get a temporary visa and then if we decide to go permanent, proceed from there.



RVGRINGO said:


> Have you investigated the new residence visa requirements and temporary importation requirements for vehicles? You cannot just go to Mexico and work; nor can you sell a temporarily imported car in Mexico.
> See your nearest Mexican Consulate to apply for a residence visa. You must meet new financial income requirements and may have the choice of temporary or permanent visas. If permanent, you cannot bring a car from the USA, but would have to obtain a Mexican plated car.
> Things have changed.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Consulates are the required place to apply. If you qualify and apply for a Residencia Temporal, you will have 6 months to enter Mexico, then 30 days to report to Immigration and complete the process, which may take some time. In one year, you may renew for the remainder of the 4 year visa. After 4 years, you MUST become Residente Permanente, or leave Mexico. As Temoral, you may have a temporarily imported foreign plated vehicle, but not as a Permanente, so plan on having to take the vehicle out of Mexico before that change of status. Perhaps, you might find it easier to come without a vehicle and buy another in Mexico right from the start. Owning a Mexican vehicle is much less hassle.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

There is no auto import permit required in Baja so selling it ???

You can't get a working visa on the hopes of finding a job and I'm not sure how you change a Temporary visa after the fact


----------



## aussieyank (Feb 26, 2012)

Excellent! We are making a trip down there in a couple of months. I'll research the availability of buying a vehicle down there. We do want to avoid more hassle and paperwork and the thought of having to drive back to the US before change of status is not appealing.

Thanks again RVGRINGO



RVGRINGO said:


> Consulates are the required place to apply. If you qualify and apply for a Residencia Temporal, you will have 6 months to enter Mexico, then 30 days to report to Immigration and complete the process, which may take some time. In one year, you may renew for the remainder of the 4 year visa. After 4 years, you MUST become Residente Permanente, or leave Mexico. As Temoral, you may have a temporarily imported foreign plated vehicle, but not as a Permanente, so plan on having to take the vehicle out of Mexico before that change of status. Perhaps, you might find it easier to come without a vehicle and buy another in Mexico right from the start. Owning a Mexican vehicle is much less hassle.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Another thing to consider is you should apply to get a letter or form approved from the USA Immigration Services for a green card holder, Permanent Resident, to be outside the USA for more than 6 months in a 12 month period . Without this permission a US Immigrant "might" forfeit their status and have to start all over again. It happens.

On the other hand if you don´t fly back to the US on an international flight and allowed Mexico to stamp your passport "IN" but drive across the border I would say no problem. 

The safest way is to make a few trips by vehicle or intercity bus service a year to San Diego, like most people do in that situation.

I personally, in your situation, would not apply for Residente Permanente visas at your local Mexican Consulate and would try for Residente Temporal Rentista and your wife comes on a FMM tourist card and she passes back to the US occasionally. You can always get the RT changed to have a Permiso para Trabajar latter. Moving from the US and not even knowing what to expect can create problems down the road if you don´t have a Plan B, which is return to the US. Breaking leases is easy, in my life of being a landlord in Mexico. No real recourse.


----------



## aussieyank (Feb 26, 2012)

Alan:

Thanks! Again, very much appreciate your help. I'll make a note to do that. Here's another important question/inquiry. The reason I am wanting to drive the Tahoe down is so we can bring our "stuff" with us. Some essential kitchen stuff, hiking/camping gear, maybe my mt. bike, etc. I've read that it's not that easy to ship stuff down. If it was, I'd forgo the long drive down Baja, ship our stuff and purchase a vehicle there. I just looked at Craigslist Baja Sur and there are a lot of vehicles for sale. 

What's it like shipping to Cabo???

It's tricky thing of returning to the US as a Plan B as a side goal is to move to Australia. Once we sell our house in the SF Bay Area, we really don't have plans on returning to the US. Guess a Plan B would be to go to Australia. Mexico is a sabbatical of sorts for me with the option of making it longer term. I don't need to work there, but if there's a decent opening and good pay (which my friend says there will be given my skill sets), then I could see eventually working as well.

Anyway, lots to consider in relocating. I'm sure many folks go through this process.




AlanMexicali said:


> Another thing to consider is you should apply to get a letter or form approved from the USA Immigration Services for a green card holder, Permanent Resident, to be outside the USA for more than 6 months in a 12 month period . Without this permission a US Immigrant "might" forfeit their status and have to start all over again. It happens.
> 
> On the other hand if you don´t fly back to the US on an international flight and allowed Mexico to stamp your passport "IN" but drive across the border I would say no problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

aussieyank said:


> Alan:
> 
> Thanks! Again, very much appreciate your help. I'll make a note to do that. Here's another important question/inquiry. The reason I am wanting to drive the Tahoe down is so we can bring our "stuff" with us. Some essential kitchen stuff, hiking/camping gear, maybe my mt. bike, etc. I've read that it's not that easy to ship stuff down. If it was, I'd forgo the long drive down Baja, ship our stuff and purchase a vehicle there. I just looked at Craigslist Baja Sur and there are a lot of vehicles for sale. .


I have lived in San Diego for almost 35 years and had married a Mexican National back then and have pass through customs in both TJ and Mexicali several hundred times. Having Calif. plates and a Tahoe full of personal stuff will be easy in those cities as they are very used to seeing this scenario daily many times. The most they will do is charge you some money and the least is wave you on your way for free, most likely if the stuff looks well used.

The 2 day drive, 1000 miles, one way is not bad at all. 20 years ago it was a rough ride, I have heard, now very smooth.


----------



## aussieyank (Feb 26, 2012)

AlanMexicali said:


> I have lived in San Diego for almost 35 years and had married a Mexican National back then and have pass through customs in both TJ and Mexicali several hundreds times. Having Calif. plates and a Tahoe full of personal stuff will be easy in those cities as they are very used to seeing this scenario daily many times. The most they will do is charge you some money and the least is wave you on your way for free, most likely if the stuff looks well used.
> 
> The 2 day drive, 1000 miles, one way is not bad at all. 20 years ago it was a rough ride, I have heard, now very smooth.


Excellent. Wife and I just talked about it again and we definitely want to bring our stuff with us. I just searched again regarding shipping and that's out of the question. I'm 56 and she's 46 and not of the "backpacking" crowd anymore. Would love to have some of our creature comforts and toys. 

Nice to hear that that drive isn't that bad. We could do it in a couple of days or even three days. Having the US vehicle leaves us with more options as far as coming back to the States if we eventually want to move to Australia. I think we'll leave some of our stuff with a friend in the States to deal with at a later date.

Thanks again


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Remember: The new rules make it impossible to change from FMM Tourist to Residente Temporal in Mexico. Application must be made in your home country for either Residente Temporal or Residente Permanente. The FMM cannot be renewed or extended in Mexico, requiring a trip to the border after 180 days in Mexico.


----------

